# Methods to grow taller



## sub1zero (Dec 9, 2008)

By doing pull-ups and skipping can a person to grow taller? I really want to gain some height before my puberty stops. Right now I am 5'7 and a half. My mom is around 5 feet and dad around 5'7. Don't give me reasons like your height is determined by genes and stuff. If that was the case then most of the NBA players parents would practically be giants. And please. No supplements like protein powder. Physical excercises is what I am looking. Do suggest some. Much appreciated. Peace


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 9, 2008)

Cut everyone else short.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

I am also looking for something similar. But I don't mind diet supplements.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 10, 2008)

Heard that cycling and swimming helps, no idea if it really works or not


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2008)

Tough one. You know the answer but you do not like it. Do you know any NBA players who's parents are five to five and a half feet tall


----------



## chicha (Dec 10, 2008)

if you are a guy and are below 20 years then skipping, swimming and pull ups will help, i have also heard that going to gym and working out with weights will stop your growth, i am not sure of this. but skipping, swimming and pull ups will help you to some extent.


----------



## sub1zero (Dec 10, 2008)

Right. Some NBA players are over 6''6 and even 7. Surely their parents can't have their height around 6ft. Surely?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 10, 2008)

Drink Complan you will grow TALLER
Drink Horlicks  and you will grow TALLER,STRONGER,SHARPER


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

Play sports that employ stretching the most like Basketball, Volleyball, Badminton and Tennis. Eat bananas, some say they help. My best way is to stretch urself between 2 bikes.


----------



## Coool (Dec 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> My best way is to stretch urself between 2 bikes.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> My best way is to stretch urself between 2 bikes.


Like ur signature eh??!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont think there is a formula which is applicable here...I still feel its in the genes...despite the NBA players logic.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2008)

sub1zero said:


> Right. Some NBA players are over 6''6 and even 7. Surely their parents can't have their height around 6ft. Surely?



So are they five to five and a half feet. If you notice most NBA players are black, and in the African races you have both - very tall people and very short people. It is genetic in the sense that I am yet to see a person born of parent five feet tall to cross six feet in height. From what I have seen, a foot more than your parents is the maximum under normal circumstances.

Maybe you should start playing basketball


----------



## sub1zero (Dec 10, 2008)

Heh. Yeah. But I should still be able to grow taller than 5'7. There are a few exceptions in the NBA white men as well. Steve Nash for one. I want to grow to a height somewhat close to 6ft if not more. I am 18 now. While thanks to studies I haven't played sports with as much fervour and enthu as when I was younger I can say that I am not a dork either. Can run fast and I am a decent athlete. Yeah and I played basketball for my school team(not that I was particularly good at it  ...but I was quick and tough) 

Right now, I am just doing pull-ups(max I can manage at a single time is around 10 to 12 ). The stretching between 2 bikes is a good one.  How tall are you guys?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

5'8" but can and will get to 6' as soon as lose some weight, how is my secret


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2008)

Cycling worked for me when I was a teenager.


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 10, 2008)

Never picked up a dumbbell and rarely swam until 18 and my only forms of exertion were football & cycling. I was 6'1" back then and in the past 6 years of working out, I've gone up an inch.
I think its in your DNA/genes/whatever. I know some guys who are shorter than their dad while others who are towering giants.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2008)

My dad is 5' 11". Going by NucleusKore's logic, shouldn't I be able to go upto a maximum of 7' ? 
But I am still my dad's hight. And I am 17.5 years old. Only 3 years left before I am stuck with this horrible hight.


----------



## mediator (Dec 10, 2008)

Pull ups do help and also, all the free exercises, basketball, football, jogging, cycling etc plenty of sleep and healthy food, after all we exercise so that we can eat heartily.


----------



## Chintu08 (Dec 10, 2008)

masturbate


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ From ur avatar, looks like u r doing so from both hands.


----------



## sub1zero (Dec 10, 2008)

@gforce: Man you were already quite tall at 6ft 1. There was no need for you to grow taller so I guess that's why you didn't gain much height. I guess I will still grow for 2 more years so is 6ft too much to hope for?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 10, 2008)

Cycling, swimming, bowling (in Cricket), skipping will all help but IMO, swimming is the best way to increase height. And what NucleusKore says is right, you can't grow too taller than your father.


----------



## sub1zero (Dec 10, 2008)

Realistically, I ll be very very happy if I manage 5'11. You reckon it would be possible?


----------



## satyamy (Dec 10, 2008)

Well Exercise like Hanging-Stretching, Yoga (Taad Aasan), Cycling, Swimming helps a lot
Normally people avoid Hanging-Stretching coz it is painful

Their is also Chinese YOKO Height Increaser but it is just waste

But if you are very eager to grow height
Their is a Medicine in Homeopathy which can increase height 
with taking medicine, doing lot of exercise, have a good diet, following all restrictions a personal can naturally grow height

doc says their is no reactions but take it at your own Risk


----------



## mahendraraut (Dec 10, 2008)

well my age is 22 now. i m same of height of my father, but my younger brother which is 18 is almost 3inch taller that us.........
any scientific reason...?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 10, 2008)

mahendraraut said:


> well my age is 22 now. i m same of height of my father, but my younger brother which is 18 is almost 3inch taller that us.........
> any scientific reason...?


Genetically, the kid should be atleast equal to or taller than mum and dad.
My friend is 6ft, his mum 5'9'' and dad 5'11''. 
Another friend is 5'10'', mum is 5''10, dad is 6ft.
Both are 17 yrs.


----------



## eggman (Dec 10, 2008)

You can grow taller than your father!!!
One of my friend's whole family is of range 5'2'' - 5'5''...but he is 6'0''....
it leads to a teasing joke which irrittaes him.....if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## Chintu08 (Dec 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> ^^ From ur avatar, looks like u r doing so from both hands.



ya thats right cause I am that 'tall'


----------



## amol48 (Dec 10, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Drink Complan you will grow TALLER
> Drink Horlicks  and you will grow TALLER,STRONGER,SHARPER



And win FREE GOODIES ALSO 



Chintu08 said:


> masturbate



even if that didn't increase your height still you will not feel bad at least for 'working' out on it 




thewisecrab said:


> Genetically, the kid should be atleast equal to or taller than mum and dad.
> My friend is 6ft, his mum 5'9'' and dad 5'11''.
> Another friend is 5'10'', mum is 5''10, dad is 6ft.
> Both are 17 yrs.



Similar is the case of mine. My mom is 5'7" and dad is 5'9" while I am 5'11" actually 5'11.5" you can say


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)

My height is 5 ft 10 and a 1/2 inch


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2008)

Swim,do cycling and wait. Patience is the virtue man!
My Dad is 6'1". I was like 5'4-5'5" till the end of my 9th class jsut before I was 15. Now I'm 1 month short of being 16 and I'm 6'0". I grew a lot in these months. I too was worried like you but now I've got a good height.
Just do some streching and cycling daily. I can't say that you'll be 6" or something but you'll surely grow.



Chintu08 said:


> masturbate



I suppose you've been jerkin' off a lot these days


----------

